# We think our dog ate a screw...



## discin (Mar 22, 2011)

...but we're not sure. We caught her in the general vicinity of the screw and now we can't find it. It wasn't a wood screw, it was a machine screw. In other words, it had a flat tip and wasn't sharp whatsoever so internal puncture wounds aren't very likely. It also wasn't very big. We've been watching her and she doesn't seem to be experiencing any pain or discomfort. If she shows any signs, we'll bring her to the vet right away. In the meantime, do we just watch her poop and wait for it to pass? (IF she even ate it, that is.) What would you do?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd call my vet and ask him. Not sure if the metal would be toxic. Based on what they say, I might bring the dog in. I'd probably get an X ray to find out for sure. They aren't that expensive.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Call your vet and see what they say. Personally, if it were me I'd probably feed some extra fiber (i.e. canned pumpkin) and monitor for symptoms like vomiting or not eating. If it's small and not sharp it will most likely pass on its own without an issue.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

You can watch her and take her to get an x-ray. If the screw is metal it should be easily visible and you can know whether to watch her to see if it passes or if that screw is still lost somewhere in your home and not in your dog - might save you alot of worry.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Charis said:


> You can watch her and take her to get an x-ray. If the screw is metal it should be easily visible and you can know whether to watch her to see if it passes or if that screw is still lost somewhere in your home and not in your dog - might save you alot of worry.


+1 Best to keep an eye on it to be sure it keeps on movin' on.


----------

